# MUDTECHinc Pre-Mud Nationals Sale!!!!



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be running a sale on some of our products in the month of February. We are getting parts built so we have them in stock for the 1st annual PRE-MUD NATIONALS SALE. We will be doing sales on the following Arctic Cat products, 1.5" lift kits, 2.5" lift kits w/axle spacers, Radiator kits for all AC 4x4's, and HD tie rods. We just wanted to give you a heads up. If you have any questions concerning our products feel free to call Nick at (607)382-4228, He will be more than glad to help you get ready for MUD NATIONALS 2010. Details of the Sale will be on our home page Feb 1st. Visit our website at MUDTECHinc.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

The sale is ON!!!!!!! We can now accept orders over the phone. Give us a holler if you have any questions. (607)382-4228. 
:309149:
Thanks!!


----------

